# Staten Island, NY, A0947915, Coil, male, 10yrs, geriatric



## vlad (Jul 9, 2012)

10 year old, geriatric, german shepherd,
dumped at the staten island shelter of new york city animal care & control

I personally met him.
he is a little wobbly, but gets around ok.
FRIENDLY and a pleasure to hang around with.











www.PetHarbor.com pet:NWYK2.A0947915


------------------------------------------


SUPER URGENTS THAT NEED OUT NOW!!! | Facebook

SUPER URGENT 10/7/12
Staten Island Center

COIL - A0947915

NEUTERED MALE, BLACK, GERM SHEPHERD MIX, 10 yrs
OWNER SUR - EVALUATE, NO HOLD Reason NO TIME
Intake condition GERIATRIC Intake Date 10/05/2012, From NY 10301, DueOut Date 10/05/2012,

Medical Behavior Evaluation No Initial Behavior
Medical Summary No Initial Exam

***This poor boy was surrendered because the owner had no time for him. My heart was breaking when Coil watched his owner walking out the door. Coil is very obedient and really likes the entire staff. He is a good boy. Please consider.***

Dog Information Sheet
1: - Why are you surrendering this dog?
No time.
2: - How long have you had this dog?
2 years.
3: - How many people are in your household?
No answer.
4: - Is your dog house trained?
Yes.
5: - Has accidents if left alone more than ?
No answer.
6: - Is your dog paper trained?
No answer.
7: - How long do you usually leave your dog alone each day?
10 hours.
8: - Where is your dog kept when alone?
In yard.
9: - Has your dog ever lived with other dogs?
No.
10: - How does your dog behave around other dogs?
Barks.
11: - has your dog lived with cats?
Yes.
12: - How does your dog behave around cats?
Growls.
13: - How does your dog behave around strangers?
Friendly.
14: - How does your dog behave around children?
Friendly.
15:- Does your dog know any commands?
Sit, Stay, Shake a paw, Lay down.
16: - How does your dog behave on leash?
Walks calmly.
16B: - Lunges, growls or barks at?
None or no answer.
17: - What does your dog normally eat?
Dry food.
18: - Please specify brand, amount, and times:
Once a day. No answer to brand or amount.
19: - Does you dog have any behavior problems that you are aware of?
Very good does not like to be yelled at.
20: - Does your dog have any medical problems that you are aware of? If yes, please provide as much detail as possible:
No.
21: - Is there anything else you’d like to tell us about your dog?
No answer.


------------------------------------------


SI Lovebugs | Facebook

~♥~COIL~♥~ A0947915 SI
Coil was brought to the SI Center because his owners had "no time" for him. What does that mean exactly? Sure, we know it means they brought him in to the shelter because they think they're too busy to take care of h
im. But, the real question is WHY? Why would you do that to a member of your family? How you could not have TIME to care for him after he gives you a decade of love and loyalty? How is it possible to drop him off and walk away? Do you wonder if they're scared or if they miss you? Do you think they'll be ok? Guaranteed, he's not okay. He's missing his family, he's confused, he's scared and he's wondering how you could do this to him after all the years of love he gave you. I'm wondering the same things. Please share Coil. He deserves better and even though we are complete strangers we know that and will help him.


----------



## vlad (Jul 9, 2012)

*ADOPTED! - Staten Island, NY, A0947915, Coil, male, 10yrs, geriatric*

*
he has been adopted 

thanks for looking

*


----------

